# Portifino 7/29



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

My brother (Fishingaddict)and I went a little bit past Portifino to throw some lures out. When we got there, ladyfish and bluefish were feeding like crazy. There were a ton and every cast was a hookup. 



















While I was throwing a spoon out on my 8lb test, I hooked into a shark. Took a few minutes to bring in and was released to fight another day. He measured 42".Thankfully I didn't lose itdue to the fact that I had a mono leader.










Our friendWade (true-king)met up with us a little later and caught a few ladyfish.










All in all it was a fun time!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, that was some good fly action! I'll probably be out there later today or tommorow morning.

That new fishing shirt makes you look like you just came from church or something! That's a good pic of the shark.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Me and my dad are gonna head that way in a few hours or in other words tommorow morning 6 ish ill be wearin a white florida state hat feel free to say hey we can do some fishin


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

if you keep my sabbath day holy all will be blessed. but man has changed the true sabbath to a man made sunday , of course who cares about the fouth commanment. it was only God that wrote that old commanment.


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

Great report and glad to see the fly rod was well used. What flies were they hitting that day?


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not sure what fly he used. I'll have to ask when I get the chance.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I was using a white deciever. They would have hit anything moving though.


----------

